# Tried Uber Eats for the first time - Never again



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

For anyone doing Eats profitably I say more power to you.

But I can't fathom why anyone would use this service. As a user of the Uber rider app, I have been getting deluged with emailed coupons to try Eats "for free". But free doesn't include the many many ancillary charges like service fees. First I tried to use a $30 coupon and got this:



















Then I tried a $25 coupon and ordered $19 worth of food. With all the extra chargers the meal was going to be $15 out of pocket. None the less I ordered with a 15% tip up front. Was given a nearly 2-hour delivery window. Two hours later the order was cancelled on a "your order could not be delivered" error.

Tried the $25 coupon again for $26 of food. The free meal was going to cost nearly $10. Coupon or no coupon the misc chargers are hilarious:











"Delivery fee"? Service fee"?? "CA Driver benefits fee"??? And on top of that a tip charge that defaults to 15%.

No thank you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> For anyone doing Eats profitably I say more power to you.
> 
> But I can't fathom why anyone would use this service. As a user of the Uber rider app, I have been getting deluged with emailed coupons to try Eats "for free". But free doesn't include the many many ancillary charges like serviced fees. First I tried to use a $30 coupon and got this:
> 
> ...


I'm an Eats driver and I can tell you right now that any "profits" the drivers receive comes mostly from the customers' tips. Uber pays the drivers next to nothing.

Not only does Uber charge the customers, they sock it to the restaurants. Most restaurants are charged 30% service fees.

The tips are what keep the drivers on the job.

I'll also say that for the vast majority of people, getting food delivered is an expensive convenience, not a necessity.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, that is why the "service fee" is such an atrocity, because I know from following the threads here that restaurants are already getting fee gouged. I also know that the driver benefits fee is a result of Prop 22. It's just that when you add it all up it's hard to believe that consumers are willing to pay all those surcharges! It's no wonder Uber is profitable in the food delivery arena. Even they don't seem to be able to Foul up with such obscene profits for simply making a connection between the restaurant and the customer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Yeah, that is why the "service fee" is such an atrocity, because I know from following the threads here that restaurants are already getting fee gouged. I also know that the driver benefits fee is a result of Prop 22. It's just that when you add it all up it's hard to believe that consumers are willing to pay all those surcharges! It's no wonder Uber is profitable in the food delivery arena. Even they don't seem to be able to Foul up with such obscene profits for simply making a connection between the restaurant and the customer.


Lol, I was just complaining on another thread that my daughter was going to order 10 bux worth of food yesterday and the fees not including tip were another ten dollars.

She had me bring something home instead.

Uber Eats is shooting itself in the foot. Like @Nats121 said, it's a convenience not a necessity.

Uber Eats is driving customers away with its high prices.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I calculated that Uber took in $13 plus on my one order. Just for making a non-human involved computer match. Multiply that out by all the meals ordered each day.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I do quite a bit of day travel out of town, and often order for my 14 year old while I'm gone. I have had terrible experiences with doordash and grubhub, and OK experiences with UberEats, although there are ridiculous extra charges as you point out.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I'll also say that for the vast majority of people, getting food delivered is an expensive convenience, not a necessity.


That's true. There are some people it makes sense for:

My Significant Other owns a small law firm. When things are busy, going out for a meal means giving up an hour of attorney time, which bills out at $400 per hour.

Worse yet, if there's more than one person involved. An associate attorney (a somewhat lower rate) and a paralegal, pretty soon you're talking real money.

Add in a tight deadline, and i think you can see where this is going.


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

u will get your food faster on u.eats than any other service usually because in most cities uber eats pays the best for drivers..door dash food sits alot longer as they thro out there rediculous 5 dollar offers to see who will bite


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Now i did NOT see a tip for the driver ! Why am i missing that ? 
Did you not tip the driver ? They made just 3 dollars to deliver your food to your door . 
How does that make you feel ? 
Im sure that driver is only trying to put food on the table for his family. Who are they to earn a living ?
Keep ordering free food and not tip a damn thing .


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> For anyone doing Eats profitably I say more power to you.
> 
> But I can't fathom why anyone would use this service. As a user of the Uber rider app, I have been getting deluged with emailed coupons to try Eats "for free". But free doesn't include the many many ancillary charges like service fees. First I tried to use a $30 coupon and got this:
> 
> ...


This is a drivers forum.

So you tipped 15% of what?

Three dollar tip or less?

The algo seems to recognise that no sane delivery driver is gonna accept the offer to deliver your order, thus the two hour delivery time frame.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

mr.sconie said:


> u will get your food faster on u.eats than any other service usually because in most cities uber eats pays the best for drivers..door dash food sits alot longer as they thro out there rediculous 5 dollar offers to see who will bite


Disagree.

Ubereats has the best algo for wait time at restaurant's.

Almost always ready upon arrival.

Food ready at restaurant has nothing to do with pay.

Market dependent, of course.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> So you tipped 15% of what?


I don't know. I accepted the default suggestion. Since you are clearly an expert in these matters, you tell me what the amount was. Actually, skip that. I won't be using Eats again, and certainly not if I have to guess what amount over 15% will entice the driver to bring me the food.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Here 


Judge and Jury said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Ubereats has the best algo for wait time at restaurant's.
> 
> ...


Here most restaurants stopped using uber eats . There is a serious lack of stupid people that will work for free.
Uber eats rates they want you to drive orders for 2 bucks . Worse then door dash . 
UE needs to go out of business .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> For anyone doing Eats profitably I say more power to you.
> 
> But I can't fathom why anyone would use this service. As a user of the Uber rider app, I have been getting deluged with emailed coupons to try Eats "for free". But free doesn't include the many many ancillary charges like service fees. First I tried to use a $30 coupon and got this:
> 
> ...


I had a promo for $30 off. Ordered a few dinners. 

Of course ****ing thieving lying ****s Uber charged me full price. 

Unlike driver Support, a profanity-laced tirade doesn't work on UberEats Rohit.🤷‍♂️

Few more Shuffles* until I extract my money and Uber's penance. 


*Cue @SHalester shocked reaction


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> *Cue @SHalester shocked reaction


insufficient privledge for attempted operation. (VMS error message for those few in the know)


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Tried the $25 coupon again for $26 of food. The free meal was going to cost nearly $10. Coupon or no coupon the misc chargers are hilarious:


And I noticed at some restaurants the item price is higher through Eats then at the restaurant itself, so your free promo money doesn't go as far.

I used a free $20 credit code on $20 worth of food. It was about $10 out of pocket + tip, which defaulted to a little over $5.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> For anyone doing Eats profitably I say more power to you.
> 
> But I can't fathom why anyone would use this service. As a user of the Uber rider app, I have been getting deluged with emailed coupons to try Eats "for free". But free doesn't include the many many ancillary charges like service fees. First I tried to use a $30 coupon and got this:
> 
> ...


I had the same thing. A "free" meal offer from Eats, that would have cost me $20. 

Bait and switch. A stupid thing to do, because if Uber at some point decides to get its act together and send people a genuine offer then it will get ignored, having had their time wasted once.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> I had a promo for $30 off. Ordered a few dinners.
> 
> Of course ****ing thieving lying ****s Uber charged me full price.
> 
> ...


Credit card chargebacks work wonders when this happens.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Credit card chargebacks work wonders when this happens.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I calculated that Uber took in $13 plus on my one order. Just for making a non-human involved computer match. Multiply that out by all the meals ordered each day.


Don't forget they have to pay for those repellent TV commercials.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Now i did NOT see a tip for the driver ! Why am i missing that ?
> Did you not tip the driver ? They made just 3 dollars to deliver your food to your door .
> How does that make you feel ?
> Im sure that driver is only trying to put food on the table for his family. Who are they to earn a living ?
> Keep ordering free food and not tip a damn thing .


The driver shouldn’t depend on tips and if they’re not making enough they should find a new job. Maybe then capitalism could take place and Uber would higher the pay, but no, people keep hitting the accept button for the lowest possible pay.
Don’t blame the customer, blame the company and the driver.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I order Eats when ever I don’t feel like starting my car and offer offset me driving there and coming back. Between my wife and I we used about couple of dozen eats delivery so far this year. We tipped 18% every single time and their fees and tip calculation are random at best. Also I am not sure if drivers even get any of my tips because so far I only got one thank you back. You guys really better off looking for something else to do unless you drive for taxes/fun. These bozos will suck every pennies out of all three parties involved and I really hate them more than ever for that.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I think Steviethemagicunicorn said, it was like $20 for Uber to get a pizza delivered. Yeah, no thanks i'm not rich.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"How much steak could I get at Costco for the price of [blank]?"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I never ordered Uber Eats. Looking right now at McDonalds, 1/2 mile away from my work.

Spicy Chicken Meal: $9.19
Tax $0.69
Food Total $9.88
Delivery Fee $5.49
Service Fee $3.00
Total $18.37

Almost double the cost and that does not even include a tip. That is crazy. I guess I know why I never order Uber Eats.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> For anyone doing Eats profitably I say more power to you.
> 
> But I can't fathom why anyone would use this service. As a user of the Uber rider app, I have been getting deluged with emailed coupons to try Eats "for free". But free doesn't include the many many ancillary charges like service fees. First I tried to use a $30 coupon and got this:
> 
> ...


I didn't have a coupon the other day and didn't feel like going out so I carted up a burrito bowl from Chipotle...

Total was $19, I was like nope, can get that same bowl in store for $7ish.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I never ordered Uber Eats. Looking right now at McDonalds, 1/2 mile away from my work.
> 
> Spicy Chicken Meal: $9.19
> Tax $0.69
> ...


These fees are like Cell phone plans. Fee after fee after fee.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "How much steak could I get at Costco for the price of [blank]?"


If you get USDA Choice New York Strip at Wal-Mart, you're now paying $15/#!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

jfinks said:


> These fees are like Cell phone plans. Fee after fee after fee.


I'm waiting for them to add a fuel surcharge to the customer charges, and of course the driver will never see any of it.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Flawlessbox said:


> their fees and tip calculation are random at best


While the fees totally suck, I think that it varies depending on what restaurant you order from. Some restaurants have low or no delivery fees, while others are standard (ripoff). It could be an uber promotion too... they often promote restaurants and reduce delivery fees. Meaning for one minute, they are charging a realistic price.

I think the whole thing is a ripoff. And they take a lot of the restaurant's profit too.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> "CA Driver benefits fee"???


Only 20% of drivers put in the hours needed to get these "Driver benefits" that are actually taxable income and not benefits at all. Since half of those drivers do not earn enough money from Uber after expenses, they get free health insurance from the state already. So Uber pays out these "benefits" to very few individuals. I was eligible for the lower tier health insurance benefit in the first quarter 2021, but I do not have a qualifying insurance plan so I could not get what I earned from your payment. I stopped driving for them in April and sold the car because they took away the things that made the gig semi-profitable. The income was replaced with a safer and profitable gig. My contribution to the driver shortage Uber has earned itself after a decade of screwing over its drivers


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> I'm an Eats driver and I can tell you right now that any "profits" the drivers receive comes mostly from the customers' tips. Uber pays the drivers next to nothing.
> 
> Not only does Uber charge the customers, they sock it to the restaurants. Most restaurants are charged 30% service fees.
> 
> ...


The only time Uber might be profitable is when they have bonuses, but that is not often enough, so I started working for GrubHub several months ago. Uber issued an enticement to go back to Uber bonus, gaurantee of $2495 for 155 trips. I did a calculation, I had 18 days to go to get the bonus, so it was a little less than 9 deliveries per day, about 5 hours work per day, which I did, easily, and my pay for that period was $1300, so they gave me almost a $1200 bonus to make the gaurantee. after that, no bonuses for two weeks in a row, so I went back to GH, where the pay is steady and good. 

GH is straight forward. With Uber, you'll be offered a delivery, and it might say $11 ( with expected tip, which often doesn't come or reach $11 ) but with GH, whne you are offered a trip for $11, you will be paid $11, no ifs ands or buts. Also, pay per mile averages much higher with GH. If I'm oftered a trip from Escondido to Valley Center, it's like $9 with Uber, but the same delivery would be $13 with GH. They just pay more, at least in my region, they do. But, Uber has more business, but more drivers.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Something these companies should do to increase earnings/ efficiency is to offer “add on” orders. Like if you are en route and they happen to find another delivery on the way.


----------



## raider877 (Oct 12, 2019)

If you find the cost of delivery too high, then you are too poor to be the intended target customer.

Just because you want the convenience of delivery doesn't mean you can afford it.

The target demographic of those who use the service is not the same as those who work for the service.


----------



## bsullyuber (Jun 16, 2021)

I tried it in the off season in my area when rides are low. It's ok, but once business picks up it's not time effective. Some restaurants have a great system for pickups, some want me to wait in the drive thru. I don't wait, period. A wait can be two minutes or 20 so I just cancel the order. If the food isn't ready when you get there waiting costs money and it's not worth it.


----------



## bergeboonp60 (Jul 19, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> I calculated that Uber took in $13 plus on my one order. Just for making a non-human involved computer match. Multiply that out by all the meals ordered each day.


Yes, you are right, just yesterday I also decided to do this and was a little shocked ...


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

raider877 said:


> If you find the cost of delivery too high, then you are too poor to be the intended target customer.
> 
> Just because you want the convenience of delivery doesn't mean you can afford it.
> 
> The target demographic of those who use the service is not the same as those who work for the service.


Cost of delivery for a single order is crazy, but if 3 or 4 people are ordering together it isn't too bad split up.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I eat Uber eats once or twice every day and yea 50% of the time it is nasty and it was those raunchy ass delivery partners who made me stop tipping all together before that I gave drivers $1 per ride. No more.


----------

